# Are glasses on a man a turn on or turn off?



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Obviously talking about decent well suiting glasses.

In the olden days there was always a bit of a stigma about wearing glasses. I only wear mine occasionally and on a recent flight I was seated to a very attractive woman, the flight was pretty short but she started chatting me up. :smthumbup:

I was wearing glasses at the time, wondered if it some woman are attracted to glasses? was it because I suit glasses? would she have talked to me regardless of the glasses?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Ever see Johnny Depp with his glasses on? Case closed.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ever see Johnny Depp with his glasses on?


*sigh* this mental picture makes me all warm and happy inside


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I LOVE glasses on a man. My husband wears glasses.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I never realized that my wife preferred me in glasses over the contacts until I set up the appointment for the eye surgery. You would've thought I was talking about buying meth or something. Maybe its a middle aged thing, but she posted my picture on one of her social sites and the consensus was to stick with the glasses. Since my last pair cost $700 with designer frames, I thought the surgery would be a wash over time. 

My mugg gets posted on technical articles I write, so the agent vetoed the eye surgery also. And maybe my wife's desire to cover up as much of my face as possible?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> I never realized that my wife preferred me in glasses over the contacts until I set up the appointment for the eye surgery. You would've thought I was talking about buying meth or something. Maybe its a middle aged thing, but she posted my picture on one of her social sites and the consensus was to stick with the glasses. Since my last pair cost $700 with designer frames, I thought the surgery would be a wash over time.
> 
> My mugg gets posted on technical articles I write, so the agent vetoed the eye surgery also. And maybe my wife's desire to cover up as much of my face as possible?


Dear God Halien, it isn't about covering up the face!! Do you have ANY idea how hot a guy looks in glasses suited for his face? The glasses highlight every positive feature on a man's face. His eyes, his eyebrows, his cheekbones and his nose. If you also happen to have a gorgeous eye color, this will magnify it even more.
I wish my husband had poor vision. Damn, how many more years?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> *sigh* this mental picture makes me all warm and happy inside


Let's all go to our happy place, mkay?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe one of the reasons my husband didnt get more looks when he was younger was his big glasses. He really was good looking but shy & had those dreaded glasses. 

I purposely made him get contacs for our Wedding, something I am very happy I did. Back then glasses were so monsterous in comparison to today. 

I like him better without them. All these years he wore them, then a few years ago, I made him get contacts again -like when he was younger. He wears them on all of his days off and anytime we go out or take a vacation. 

I find him more attractive that way.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I wish my husband had poor vision. Damn, how many more years?


It started at about 2008. It was a secretive plot by the media to suddenly start using smaller typefaces and never tell anyone. They even did it on my Kindle. So, the doc says I need these glasses where just looking up and down can make you feel like you're on the tilt a whirl.

Seriosly, thanks for the much needed affirmation. I told my wife that if these things were going to sit on my nose all day, I'm not settling for something that can be found at Walmart. If she can spend a hundred bucks on a bra, I can certainly get a decent pair of glasses.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> It started at about 2008. It was a secretive plot by the media to suddenly start using smaller typefaces and never tell anyone. They even did it on my Kindle. So, the doc says I need these glasses where just looking up and down can make you feel like you're on the tilt a whirl.
> 
> Seriosly, thanks for the much needed affirmation. I told my wife that if these things were going to sit on my nose all day, I'm not settling for something that can be found at Walmart. If she can spend a hundred bucks on a bra, I can certainly get a decent pair of glasses.


You are a man of style and sophistication. $700 for something that is that prominently displayed on your body is worth it. So is a good watch and cologne. 
Expensive glasses, eh? We talkin' Oliver Peoples?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You are a man of style and sophistication. $700 for something that is that prominently displayed on your body is worth it. So is a good watch and cologne.
> Expensive glasses, eh? We talkin' Oliver Peoples?


Don't really know alot about brands. My frames are Dolce & Gabanna. the lenses were the clincher. I am more of a watch guy, but don't want to steal the thread. Nothing outrageously expensive, but I have over a dozen watches, mostly because I like newer technologies, like solar powered, or kinetic types.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> Don't really know alot about brands. My frames are Dolce & Gabanna. the lenses were the clincher. I am more of a watch guy, but don't want to steal the thread. Nothing outrageously expensive, but I have over a dozen watches, mostly because I like newer technologies, like solar powered, or kinetic types.


Hot damn! I was going to go with Dolce as my second guess. Bar none, the best frames in the biz. If you can rock a pair of THOSE glasses I wouldn't let a laser within 200 yards of my eyeballs. 
Hmmm, you gave me an idea about a thread.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Titanium hingeless reading frames.Untinted polarized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I love glasses on a man. My husband has worn them since we met 20 years ago.

And yes ditto on Johnny Depp. Sigh...love him.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think its sexy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I like the fact that he can change his look by putting on glasses so I think they're sexy for sure.


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Back in the 80's when you went through basic training they issued you official issue US military glasses. You had to wear these in basic training. They were big black framed glasses that looked like they were from the 1950's. The were nicknamed "birth control glasses" because there was no chance that anyone wearing them was going to have sex.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The glasses are cool, but could you tell your dog to stop biting me?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Who cares it's a part of life everyone's eyes go sometime even if it's just due to age. Glasses, contacts, lasik cost is usually the issue......


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I prefer no glasses so I can see clearly my hubby's blue eyes


----------



## ComplicatedLifeGal (Jun 9, 2011)

Depp in glasses, yum!
I like a guy in glasses, my fiance wears reading glasses as his eyes are shot from his work, and I think they look amazing on him! They say they make him look old  But I would honestly miss seeing him put on his glasses to sit and read with me!


----------

